# Sweaters I made for Odie and my cousins pups



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

When I got Odie I used all my extra funds to buy him so I had a bunch of yarn laying around here and I made these

This is the first one I made









this is the next one


















please take it off,,it's Cuddles sweater


----------



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

a couple more


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Very good and they are very cute.
Almost as cute as your chi!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Those are awesome! I love the Purple & White one!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhhhh...those are very cute. And the model too

Lori


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice looking sweaters! Cute pics!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Those are super cute!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

theyre beautiful x


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

your very clever, I wish I new how to knit! love the purple one best


----------



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> your very clever, I wish I new how to knit! love the purple one best


I know to how knit and crochet but I'm not great at it but I try...lol I was taught by my mom she can knit and crochet anything. I think I like the pink frilly one  

Thanks everyone for the compliments


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Very very cute.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh those are great! I Love that last shot! They are all so cute!


----------



## Harley's mum (Nov 9, 2010)

*sweaters*

really nice !!
I particularly like the purple one. 
I like it because it covers the chest, which during cold weather, I think is important. very nice colors too.
Really cute little chi baby.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

WOW nice work! I love the purple one to!


----------



## FurKidMommy (Nov 13, 2010)

Those are cute! You did a good job!


----------



## tink~n~me (Dec 5, 2010)

Those are so adorable and the Chi's too, of course. I must agree with the majority at this point...I like the purple one.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I love them all but my fav is the purple one.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I LOVE these sweaters! I really like that they just go around the head and you don't have to stick the paws through leg holes! That seems like it would be much easier and much more comfortable for the Chi!


----------



## Bella&Max's_Mom (Aug 18, 2010)

very nice. so many ideas I need to get busy making clothes and beds for my babies.


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

aww those are really good! they look very comfortable


----------



## cchipman (Oct 7, 2010)

You did a fabulous job on all of them. And Odie looks very proud of them too.


----------



## lillylou (Jul 12, 2010)

I love the purple and white one and i absolutely love the model,very talented


----------

